# Christmas at Rainbow Bridge 2008



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

For all who have beloved angels at Rainbow Bridge...

Follow the link...
http://www.angelbluemist.com/christmas.html


I'll be listening tonight Kody...I miss you my sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - tears are well and truly falling now


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll always love you Andy Farmer...miss you buddy. :heartbeat


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You So Much. AnnieGirl and Skyler the Skypup will add their voices to all the others this magical evening.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My beloved Jackson and Toby, Gage, Casey, Monty, Daisy, Sam, Patches and Tyler will all join the chorus tonight as well. I miss you boys and girls.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How beautiful. I miss you and love you my beautiful Holly and Abby. Happy Birthday at the Bridge my beloved Holly!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Babies*

My babies, Mimi, Gizmo, Munchkin, and another Gizmo are at the Rainbow Bridge.

I miss you all so much-have a wonderful Christmas at the bridge.
You will always be in our hearts!!

Love,

Mom and Dad.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link. Our beautiful girl Shamaya will be there howling along with her mom Anika and buddies Maverick and Bear.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How beautiful and moving that was. Thank you so much.Tears running fast. I will be listening tonight for my beloved Max, Sophie and Shammy.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This will be my first Christmas without our baby boy, Max. He was a one of a kind cat. He would have turned 7 tomorrow. He was an X-Mas baby.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to my Lyndi. I too miss you dearly.......


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. Our Sweet Katie will join the choir - she was special and I loved her so much. I think about her daily and know she is watching us.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How beautiful and poignant, as the tears fall I remember Jessie's life.Thanks for sharing and happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas Bailey! Really do miss you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just here to wish my Meg a Very Happy Christmas. I will be listening too! 
Miss you babes


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas Atlantis. Mommy thought you would be here with us tonight, but instead you went to join your sisters Tishka and Kayla. I will be listening tonight for my three loves and all of you friends. I Love You Babies and Miss You So Much! 
Hugs and many Kisses for you
Love
Mommy


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That is beautiful, making the tears flow. Miss my girl Daisy so much. Our second Christmas she is at the bridge. Merry Christmas sweet Daisy girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

That is enough to make an old man cry. I will again listen for my Brandi and Kizmet and hope they hear me wishing them the Merriest of Christmases. I miss you both so much everyday.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My very first girl - Cindal.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas my Sadie and Meg i really missed you both yesterday


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas Ziggy. I miss you and love you - thinking of you each day. It isn't the same here without you.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

merry Christmas barney boy!!...youre still in my mind everyday....i still miss you so much and will always love you...wish you never left us....the pain is still the same...


















this was taken at the vets the same week he left us...i love you sooo much barney!!!...you will always have a special place in my heart....










thank you for this link...it really brought tears...i miss my baby so much....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas to beloved Raleigh, Cady, and Joplin at the Bridge. Also, to Gus.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I read this too late, but I have my own little Christmas "miracle" to share. My sweet Champy left us in August and we finally had the strength to clear his toys, bed and dishes away. Needless to say, he loved Christmas, and was so excited when he got his present. He would unwrap it with the rest of the family, and go to each person around the tree and show us what Santa had brought.

Anyway, we thought all the toys were stored safely away and my husband stepped into a corner, and tucked underneath the sofa was the present we gave Champy last year. It was a stuffed duck, and when he stepped on it, it made a very loud "quack, quack" sound and my family immediately realized that he had come back to wish us a Merry Christmas. 

While I write this, tears are welling up in my eyes. Will the pain of losing him ever go away? I guess not. Merry Christmas to all you wonderful Golden Lovers, and have a Happy New Year


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Champysmom said:


> I read this too late, but I have my own little Christmas "miracle" to share. My sweet Champy left us in August and we finally had the strength to clear his toys, bed and dishes away. Needless to say, he loved Christmas, and was so excited when he got his present. He would unwrap it with the rest of the family, and go to each person around the tree and show us what Santa had brought.
> 
> Anyway, we thought all the toys were stored safely away and my husband stepped into a corner, and tucked underneath the sofa was the present we gave Champy last year. It was a stuffed duck, and when he stepped on it, it made a very loud "quack, quack" sound and my family immediately realized that he had come back to wish us a Merry Christmas.
> 
> While I write this, tears are welling up in my eyes. Will the pain of losing him ever go away? I guess not. Merry Christmas to all you wonderful Golden Lovers, and have a Happy New Year


The pain eases and then you start to smile and weep at the same time...especially when you get a reminder from your angel letting you know that he is still with you. Happy Holidays to you, your family and your sweet angel Champy.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

miss you guys, you will always be in my heart and mind, roxanne, allison and liza


----------

